# Bird identification



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi, is there a twitter amongst you who can identify this bird for me please. I believe it is a warbler or chiffchaff. Sorry about the quality, the auto focus locked onto the wire rather than the bird!


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*Bird spotting*

You're spot on Baz, Chiffchaff (male). They do get a bit more yellow on the underparts in the autumn.

Graham


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Bird spotting*



zappy61 said:


> You're spot on Baz, Chiffchaff (male). They do get a bit more yellow on the underparts in the autumn.
> 
> Graham


Many thanks - I couldn't quite distinguish it in my good old book of British birds, as it only showed the female.

Cheers


----------

